# mouse hunting



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

does anyone one else do this. my barns infested and i shot 6 in an hour today with a 22


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

omg, i read this like 6 time thinking it was "moose hunting" and then i read mouse haha, nice, i dont have anywhere to mouse hunt other than a spot where the bullet would ricochet cause its 1' away


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I do it with rats in my barns. I also once shot at a bird on the back of a sheep. I thought I hit the lamb because it had blood but it turned out to be the birds. fun to do


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

rat shot in my barn is a key still hunting behind trash cans


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ever tried it with ur bow?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> Ever tried it with ur bow?


I've shot a mouse inside my house with my bow. I used a blunt.

Jake


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I shoot squirrels all the time with my bow in my backyard.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Shot at a rat on a rafter once. Missed and still have it through the roof


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Shot at a squirrel on a rafter. Missed and still have it through the roof


now thats funny!!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im afraid of heights so Il just leave it there. Maybe Ill get a pic. To add insult to injury it seems one feather(yes I shoot feathers) has been chewed off. they eat everything. Reminds me why I was going to make decoy arrows(besides my mom)


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

they ate some of my catchers equipment


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

just got 3 more


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Maybe we should make a rodent elimiation challenge


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

lets do it


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

texashoghunter said:


> I shoot squirrels all the time with my bow in my backyard.


I hope you're eating them. Squirrels are great table fare and too many people kill them for "kicks"

We used to keep an old pellet gun in the shop for mice because they were chewing up the wires. After a while my dad just tucked the wires they were getting at into a plastic covering and now there's no more issues. Of course, now we barely see any either:lol:


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

kegan said:


> I hope you're eating them. Squirrels are great table fare and too many people kill them for "kicks"
> 
> We used to keep an old pellet gun in the shop for mice because they were chewing up the wires. After a while my dad just tucked the wires they were getting at into a plastic covering and now there's no more issues. Of course, now we barely see any either:lol:


 Yes I am eating them.. The other day we ate 6 of them.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

ever try darts......did once made a mess on the rug........now we use glue boards...


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

ive killed a couple of squirrels but didnt have a knife to gut and skin them so my dogs got them. But I agree the taste good


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i swear in the last 5 hours we have caught 20 in traps


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Every time i go to the barn in the morning to feed the ducks and the chickens there is a mouse or two in the corn tub so i'll take a shot at them with a bb gun.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i always step on them or pick them up and squeeze them together


----------



## 4-HSharpshooter (Feb 27, 2010)

*Cool thought i was the only one that took pride in it*

Try a blow dart gun. I just started useing one and it is hard but fun. bbguns are fun and so are air rifles are too.


----------



## 4-HSharpshooter (Feb 27, 2010)

Shot one the other day with my blow dart gun and a bamboo stick with masking tape as a buffer


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

not mice but chipmunks. those little SOBS are killing my friends yards and garden. he said if im going to hunt his land im going to shoot every chipmunk i see in his yard. took a few with the bow but the pellet pistol and rifle are my favorites for this


----------

